# Getting a tattoo while pregnant?



## makeupgirl

I'm REAAALLLYYY wanting to get a tattoo. I'm 6 weeks (7 tomorrow!) but I've heard mixed reviews. I know my friend got one & everything was fine with her but I just wanted to make sure.. It'd be from a reputable tattoo shop with clean needles and a small date on the back of my neck.


----------



## mommyof5

I wouldnt do it.


----------



## ashleypauline

drs strongly urge you NOT to do tattoos or body piercings while pregnant. reason being 1) they don't heal the same because your body reacts to things differently while pregnant and 2) something wrong could happen and then you have an infection that could possibly harm your baby. 

just wait until after baby is bornnn =]


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

i'd say wait until you had baby ... wouldn't risk it ..


----------



## ZombieQueen

I'd wait, you'll have plenty of time once LO is born, but with all the stuff going on with your body, regardless of the shop and how well you care for the tattoo, infection is a high chance.


----------



## BrytniJo

I have heard that a lot of tattoo artists won't do a tattoo on you if they know you are pregnant. I feel for you though! My boyfriend is a tattoo artist and I can't even get one! :dohh:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Id just wait. Plus it gives you more time incase you change your mind of what you want.


----------



## Mb2012

I've always heard artists won't do them if they know your pregnant, I'd definitely wait because of the chance of passing something on to your baby.


----------



## lil_mama_415

your risk of infection is alot higher id wait im having to wait to get one and finish my other one


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hubby's a tattoo artist, the reasons behind why they advise against it :

Risk of infection is increased
Your skin doesn't take the ink the way it's intended, causing a crappy tattoo occasionally. 
The ink itself can have bacteria in it. Sure, the shop may be nice and have an autoclave and new needles, but even the INK can carry infectious material. Not a huge deal when it's just you, may be under the weather a bit, but it could cause serious danger to your child.
The blood rushes to the wound, and your body puts all of it's energy on healing your wound, causing stress on your immune system. Which means less stuff to go around for your little one. 


The risks outweigh the reward, which isn't even a guaranteed reward as you don't know how your skin will react. 

I'd love to get a tattoo for my little one right now, but I'm not risking my baby for it. ( Coming from someone who's entire upper half is covered in tattoos)


----------



## KatVM

I would not risk it, just to many safety concerns.

:hugs:


----------



## KiwiMOM

Agree with everyone. Waiting sucks but I always love being able to tell people how long I had my specific tattoo displayed in my room for before I went to go get it.. even more dedication! Makes me feel more legitimate than some of my friends with tattoos :haha:


----------



## beanzz

I really wouldn't. :wacko:


----------



## momtake1

I would wait :) Better safe then sorry!!


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Where I'm from when you get a tattoo some places make you fill in a sheet information about your health and one of the questions is "Are you pregnant?" 

I wouldn't. I am waiting until afterwards so I can get my child's name and my OH's name at once :)


----------



## emmylou92

Id wait. Whats 10 months? You waited this long.


----------



## JessicaAnne

I agree with everyone else.


----------



## Elizax

Just wait, pregnancy flys by anyway :flow:


----------



## Charlee

Definitely not hun x


----------



## _laura

I'd wait. What is 10 months when you have a child growing in you? If you did get one it would be pretty selfish.


----------



## makeupgirl

_laura said:


> I'd wait. What is 10 months when you have a child growing in you? If you did get one it would be pretty selfish.

I don't really think it'd be selfish. That's not resly a fair thing to say.

But thank you all for your opinions.


----------



## octosquishy

Most people say not to do it because there is always a chance of infection (even with clean needles, your body could re-act to the ink) , there's a chance of Hepatitis (even with clean needles, there is always a small chance) and also the pain from it can cause labor, or in your case this early, a miscarriage from the uterus contracting.

I really wouldn't risk it hon.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I have a dear friend who got a tattoo in her third trimester, the tattoo artist performed the tattoo bc in third tri, baby is fully formed and risk is lower. I wouldn't get a tattoo personally while being pregnant, but it's up to you. :)


----------



## _laura

makeupgirl said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> I'd wait. What is 10 months when you have a child growing in you? If you did get one it would be pretty selfish.
> 
> I don't really think it'd be selfish. That's not resly a fair thing to say.
> 
> But thank you all for your opinions.Click to expand...

it would be selfish. as if you did it knowing full well something could go wrong and something did end up going wrong then that is a selfish move as you could have prevented it to begin with. :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

All professional tattoo artists will not perform tattoos on pregnant women. I would wait, the risk isn't worth it. :flower:


----------



## blamesydney

I feel your pain. At ink 66 on friday the 13th (last week) they were giving 13 dollar tattoos allllll day. I went with a big group of friends and was the only one who didn't get anything despite how badly I wanted to. It'll definitely be worth the wait, and I got to pick out exactly what I wanted for once she's born. I always said I'd never get my kid's name tattoo'd on me as soooo many people do (no offence to anyone that has), so I picked out this fancy heart that I'm going to get tattooed in Scarlet red (to represent my daughter Scarlet) over my own heart.

Trust me, worth the wait. :happydance:


----------



## NewMommy17

Seriously this is the most sillyest thing I will advise anyone not to do. Your risking your unborn baby's life. Waiting until afterbirth its totally worth it.


----------



## 17thy

Wait. I got my tongue pierced 4 days before getting a positive and I feel like an idiot. I certainly wouldn't get a tattoo. Your body doesn't respond the same way to healing while you are pregnant as when you aren't pregnant. You have a higher risk of infection and/or something reacting wrong with your baby from the tattoo. Just having the needle in your skin is enough "trauma" for your body to start reacting immediately to try to heal that area. There isn't enough information out there on how tattoo ink would effect the unborn baby for me to risk it either. As well as the fact that your skin actually changes during pregnancy and you have a risk of your tattoo looking different after you deliver also..

Just thought I'd throw out a couple personal reasons why I wouldn't do it... Just wait, I promise it'll be worth it. If you're causing any type of trauma to your body, your baby has to deal with it as well, maybe not in the sense of feeling the physical pain but there is a lot that goes into how your body responds to tattoos/piercings while pregnant. :flower:


----------



## almostXmagic

i think the unanimous vote is that you should wait. you have been given a lot of facts (some by actual tattoo artists girlfriends) that it is just not safe during pregnancy. what you choose to do with these facts is your choice. but i do have to agree with a previous poster that should you choose to get a tattoo knowing full well the side effects of it and potential harm it could cause to your child then that would indeed be selfish. there is no good reason not to wait.


----------



## samisshort

If I were you, I'd definitely wait hon. :flower: It's only 10 months!

I was supposed to get my first tattoo on my 17th birthday (March 11th) but my due date is March 27th so I'll probably still be pregnant. I'm not going to risk my son's health just to get a tattoo. I'm going to wait after he's born :) You should too! Then you'll have another thing to look forward to after you have your baby! 10 months seems kind of long, but wouldn't you feel better knowing your child is perfectly fine, because you waited?:flow:


----------



## Leopard

Two words; Ink Poisoning.


----------



## makeupgirl

Well, I didn't really enjoy some of the criticism I got from asking a simple question...but I value everyone's opinions. I was just asking - not saying I was going to get one. Thank you.


----------



## zlrckbdp

I wanted on so badly as well.
But now I only have a few weeks to wait, and I can get a tattoo with more meaning :cloud9:
I think it's well worth the wait. :thumbup:


----------



## youngmummy94

Um, I DEFINATELY wouldn't risk something happening to my LO for a tattoo.. :dohh:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I would wait hun. I personally don't think risking yours and your unborns health is worth it just to get a tatoo x


----------



## Mindy_mini

I'm not a tattoo kind of person but I'd advice against it. 

Your immune system is suppressed during pregnancy to stop your body rejecting the fetus. This means you aren't able to fight any infection you mau get. Your baby would then be at risk of the infection depending on what it was. Also, you blood volume increases in pregnancy so you'll bleed more.

Also, you're at a risk of anaemia during pregnancy as your baby takes what it needs from you. This means your red blood cell count is down which means that your blood wouldn't clot as well.

Personally for me, that just wouldn't be worth it and at the risk of the tattoo not going to plan would be more than enough to put me off


----------



## Elizax

makeupgirl said:


> Well, I didn't really enjoy some of the criticism I got from asking a simple question...but I value everyone's opinions. I was just asking - not saying I was going to get one. Thank you.

You said 'I'm REAAALLLYYY wanting to get a tattoo', we were just telling you what the right thing to do would be, which is wait... not criticizing you :thumbup:


----------



## Jen_xx

I got one while I was pregnant with my son. Don't do it. It's not worth the risk. Although small, they are still there. 

You have a lifetime to get tattooed. Enjoy your pregnancy and your little bean.


----------



## Quiche94

I would wait. 
You will appreciate the tattoo more once you have it done, you never know you might find another design you want :flower:


----------



## makeupgirl

youngmummy94 said:


> Um, I DEFINATELY wouldn't risk something happening to my LO for a tattoo.. :dohh:

And I wouldn't either. I was JUST asking a question as I DIDN'T KNOW it was a problem. ":dohh:"


----------



## makeupgirl

Elizax said:



> makeupgirl said:
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't really enjoy some of the criticism I got from asking a simple question...but I value everyone's opinions. I was just asking - not saying I was going to get one. Thank you.
> 
> You said 'I'm REAAALLLYYY wanting to get a tattoo', we were just telling you what the right thing to do would be, which is wait... not criticizing you :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know what I said. I really wanted to get one. I never said I WAS going to get a tattoo. Yes, there were some off comments that I found a little offending. Not everyone had a negative comment. But I took a few of them that way. Regardless, I just asked a simple question. :thumbup:


----------



## beanzz

i was told you cant even get a tat whilst breastfeeding :shock: means i have to wait longer for mine! :shock: x


----------



## abbSTAR

you'd be foolish to, just wait its not that long.

theres a risk, so dont take it hun :hugs:


----------



## _laura

beanzz said:


> i was told you cant even get a tat whilst breastfeeding :shock: means i have to wait longer for mine! :shock: x

Yeah most places advise against it, for the same reasons as having a tattoo when pregnant. If you got a blood infection or something it would affect your BF :thumbup: Means you can be 100000% sure its the right choice though.


----------



## Elizax

makeupgirl said:


> I know what I said. I really wanted to get one. I never said I WAS going to get a tattoo. Yes, there were some off comments that I found a little offending. Not everyone had a negative comment. But I took a few of them that way. Regardless, I just asked a simple question. :thumbup:

I didn't say you WERE going to get one but when you REEAALLYY want one it means you're considering it. 
Nobody was being offensive, just trying to help with their opinion which is what you wanted or you wouldn't of asked :thumbup:


----------



## makeupgirl

Elizax said:


> makeupgirl said:
> 
> 
> I know what I said. I really wanted to get one. I never said I WAS going to get a tattoo. Yes, there were some off comments that I found a little offending. Not everyone had a negative comment. But I took a few of them that way. Regardless, I just asked a simple question. :thumbup:
> 
> I didn't say you WERE going to get one but when you REEAALLYY want one it means you're considering it.
> Nobody was being offensive, just trying to help with their opinion which is what you wanted or you wouldn't of asked :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok thaaaaanksssss!


----------



## beanzz

_laura said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> i was told you cant even get a tat whilst breastfeeding :shock: means i have to wait longer for mine! :shock: x
> 
> Yeah most places advise against it, for the same reasons as having a tattoo when pregnant. If you got a blood infection or something it would affect your BF :thumbup: Means you can be 100000% sure its the right choice though.Click to expand...

yea, deffo :) LO is worth the wait! :D and who knows, we might not be able to BF :shrug: :/ which i hope we can. x


----------



## MumToBe2012

I'm desperate to get another tattoo (got my first one last year) but because of the possible risks I'm waiting till after my baby is born. As I'm likely to be breastfeeding as well, the wait will probably be longer - I'm not bothered though, but that could be partly because it hasn't even been a year yet since my last one! Lol. But even I was to get one now, I don't think there are many places that will give you one if you're pregnant.

Good luck if you decide to get one though! :) :thumbup:


----------



## scaredmmy2b

My brother is a tattoo artist in a reputable shop with a license and everything. I really wanted to get a tattoo when i turned 18 but i found out i was pregnant a few weeks before. I read a lot of information and various studeies and i decided against i for the many reasons everybody has said. And yes just because it is a clean place doesnt mean the ink is clean. My brother and a group of people all got tattooes in memory of a friend they lost. One of the colors was infected. They all got horrendous staph infections that had used that color. He almost lost his arm.


----------



## Jen_xx

You don't have to be so defensive sweetheart. I am sure if the ladies may have come off a bit critical they didn't mean it that way.

Hormones and opinions. Welcome to teen pregnancy. Lol :hugs:
Everyone has questions and wants answers, so feel free to ask away.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Its okay girly, some people did seem pretty rude with comments but just know everyone just looking out for you and babys best interest :hugs:


----------



## BrytniJo

makeupgirl said:


> Well, I didn't really enjoy some of the criticism I got from asking a simple question...but I value everyone's opinions. I was just asking - not saying I was going to get one. Thank you.

Even the way I read the comments, some of them sounded quite harsh. But they at least have the best of intentions for you and your LO. :hugs: Time will fly, and soon you can have both an awesome tattoo and your LO. :thumbup:


----------



## Amber4

mixedbeautyx said:


> its okay girly, some people did seem pretty rude with comments but just know everyone just looking out for you and babys best interest :hugs:

wss ^^


----------



## youngmummy94

makeupgirl said:


> youngmummy94 said:
> 
> 
> Um, I DEFINATELY wouldn't risk something happening to my LO for a tattoo.. :dohh:
> 
> And I wouldn't either. I was JUST asking a question as I DIDN'T KNOW it was a problem. ":dohh:"Click to expand...

Just you said I've seen mixed reviews on it.. That would be enough for me to say 'nope, not getting one'. Noone here is trying to be rude, everyone is just trying to educate you on the risks and help you. No need to be snappy.


----------



## makeupgirl

youngmummy94 said:


> makeupgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmummy94 said:
> 
> 
> Um, I DEFINATELY wouldn't risk something happening to my LO for a tattoo.. :dohh:
> 
> And I wouldn't either. I was JUST asking a question as I DIDN'T KNOW it was a problem. ":dohh:"Click to expand...
> 
> Just you said I've seen mixed reviews on it.. That would be enough for me to say 'nope, not getting one'. Noone here is trying to be rude, everyone is just trying to educate you on the risks and help you. No need to be snappy.Click to expand...

Mixed reviews being more positive than negative. The way your comment came across to me was you were indirectly calling me a bad mom. Yes, I'm going to be snappy when I feel offended. As anyone would. Thanks though!


----------



## youngmummy94

makeupgirl said:


> youngmummy94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makeupgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmummy94 said:
> 
> 
> Um, I DEFINATELY wouldn't risk something happening to my LO for a tattoo.. :dohh:
> 
> And I wouldn't either. I was JUST asking a question as I DIDN'T KNOW it was a problem. ":dohh:"Click to expand...
> 
> Just you said I've seen mixed reviews on it.. That would be enough for me to say 'nope, not getting one'. Noone here is trying to be rude, everyone is just trying to educate you on the risks and help you. No need to be snappy.Click to expand...
> 
> Mixed reviews being more positive than negative. The way your comment came across to me was you were indirectly calling me a bad mom. Yes, I'm going to be snappy when I feel offended. As anyone would. Thanks though!Click to expand...

Just saying what I would/wouldn't do. There are ways of talking to people in a better way instead of instantly jumping to conclusions and getting all defensive.


----------



## ZombieQueen

youngmummy94 said:


> makeupgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmummy94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makeupgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmummy94 said:
> 
> 
> Um, I DEFINATELY wouldn't risk something happening to my LO for a tattoo.. :dohh:
> 
> And I wouldn't either. I was JUST asking a question as I DIDN'T KNOW it was a problem. ":dohh:"Click to expand...
> 
> Just you said I've seen mixed reviews on it.. That would be enough for me to say 'nope, not getting one'. Noone here is trying to be rude, everyone is just trying to educate you on the risks and help you. No need to be snappy.Click to expand...
> 
> Mixed reviews being more positive than negative. The way your comment came across to me was you were indirectly calling me a bad mom. Yes, I'm going to be snappy when I feel offended. As anyone would. Thanks though!Click to expand...
> 
> Just saying what I would/wouldn't do. There are ways of talking to people in a better way instead of instantly jumping to conclusions and getting all defensive.Click to expand...

in all fairness, I think that your original post would have left a sour taste in my mouth too, as you ssid there are better ways of talking to people and voicing your opinion. Plus, shes pregnant so i think she has the right to be emotional and defend herself where she feels fit.

This thread needs to be locked though as the question has been answered and now its just turning into silly bickering.


----------



## Elizax

ZombieQueen said:


> in all fairness, I think that your original post would have left a sour taste in my mouth too, as you ssid there are better ways of talking to people and voicing your opinion. Plus, shes pregnant so i think she has the right to be emotional and defend herself where she feels fit.
> 
> This thread needs to be locked though as the question has been answered and now its just turning into silly bickering.

She was only giving her opinion (*which everyone has done at OP's request*), there was nothing wrong with it :shrug:

'Um, I DEFINATELY wouldn't risk something happening to my LO for a tattoo.'
OPINION - fact.


----------



## ZombieQueen

Elizax said:


> ZombieQueen said:
> 
> 
> in all fairness, I think that your original post would have left a sour taste in my mouth too, as you ssid there are better ways of talking to people and voicing your opinion. Plus, shes pregnant so i think she has the right to be emotional and defend herself where she feels fit.
> 
> This thread needs to be locked though as the question has been answered and now its just turning into silly bickering.
> 
> She was only giving her opinion (*which everyone has done at OP's request*), there was nothing wrong with it :shrug:
> 
> 'Um, I DEFINATELY wouldn't risk something happening to my LO for a tattoo.'
> OPINION - fact.Click to expand...

I never said she was wrong for answering the question, but she was telling OP to watch how she says things and that there are better ways to say things and i think she could have given her opinion a little more tactfully as well. 

There is a certain level of rudeness I see on this forum when people are giving their opinions and i ignore it, but if shes going to tell the OP to watch how she talks to people, she should do the same.


----------



## youngmummy94

ZombieQueen said:


> Elizax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieQueen said:
> 
> 
> in all fairness, I think that your original post would have left a sour taste in my mouth too, as you ssid there are better ways of talking to people and voicing your opinion. Plus, shes pregnant so i think she has the right to be emotional and defend herself where she feels fit.
> 
> This thread needs to be locked though as the question has been answered and now its just turning into silly bickering.
> 
> She was only giving her opinion (*which everyone has done at OP's request*), there was nothing wrong with it :shrug:
> 
> 'Um, I DEFINATELY wouldn't risk something happening to my LO for a tattoo.'
> OPINION - fact.Click to expand...
> 
> I never said she was wrong for answering the question, but she was telling OP to watch how she says things and that there are better ways to say things and i think she could have given her opinion a little more tactfully as well.
> 
> There is a certain level of rudeness I see on this forum when people are giving their opinions and i ignore it, but if shes going to tell the OP to watch how she talks to people, she should do the same.Click to expand...

I was stating that I definately wouldn't do it. I don't see the problem in that. I don't know where she was reading that there was more positive than negative reviews as any decent tattooist wouldn't tattoo a pregnant woman in the first place. Also, being pregnant doesn't automatically give you an excuse to be snappier than someone who isn't.


----------



## ZombieQueen

youngmummy94 said:


> ZombieQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieQueen said:
> 
> 
> in all fairness, I think that your original post would have left a sour taste in my mouth too, as you ssid there are better ways of talking to people and voicing your opinion. Plus, shes pregnant so i think she has the right to be emotional and defend herself where she feels fit.
> 
> This thread needs to be locked though as the question has been answered and now its just turning into silly bickering.
> 
> She was only giving her opinion (*which everyone has done at OP's request*), there was nothing wrong with it :shrug:
> 
> 'Um, I DEFINATELY wouldn't risk something happening to my LO for a tattoo.'
> OPINION - fact.Click to expand...
> 
> I never said she was wrong for answering the question, but she was telling OP to watch how she says things and that there are better ways to say things and i think she could have given her opinion a little more tactfully as well.
> 
> There is a certain level of rudeness I see on this forum when people are giving their opinions and i ignore it, but if shes going to tell the OP to watch how she talks to people, she should do the same.Click to expand...
> 
> I was stating that I definately wouldn't do it. I don't see the problem in that. I don't know where she was reading that there was more positive than negative reviews as any decent tattooist wouldn't tattoo a pregnant woman in the first place. Also, being pregnant doesn't automatically give you an excuse to be snappier than someone who isn't.Click to expand...

I wholeheartedly agree that a tattoo is a bad decision while pregnant, its just about the way your original post was written, and you're not the only one, there were a few that seemed harsh, I don't think you meant it that way, but its the internet and theres no tone of voice so when you emphasize with capitols and put a :dohh: face it can seem like you're hinting that she's stupid for even asking. I'm just saddened by the harshness I see on this forum when there are simple questions being asked. I wasnt saying she could be MORE snappy than you, or that its fair for her to just go off on you, but I was saying that as a pregnant woman our hormones are wild and we may be overly hurt by something and often cant bite our tongues. also you told her not to be snappy when you read her response to your post, but it wasnt rude it was just the way it was written with the capitols just like yours had been, so do you see why your original comment could have been taken badly?


----------



## mommyof5

Ok I think it is time to drop it ladies. Walk away, no need for fighting, we all need to be positive! Lets just walk away. :thumbup:


----------



## RabidTwitch

why not just wait until after baby is born? You could still get an infection and harm your baby. is a tattoo more important or is your baby?


----------



## BrytniJo

There's always gonna be at least one troll. :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

Just wait:)


----------



## Wobbles

MommaAlexis said:


> Hubby's a tattoo artist, the reasons behind why they advise against it :
> 
> Risk of infection is increased
> Your skin doesn't take the ink the way it's intended, causing a crappy tattoo occasionally.
> The ink itself can have bacteria in it. Sure, the shop may be nice and have an autoclave and new needles, but even the INK can carry infectious material. Not a huge deal when it's just you, may be under the weather a bit, but it could cause serious danger to your child.
> The blood rushes to the wound, and your body puts all of it's energy on healing your wound, causing stress on your immune system. Which means less stuff to go around for your little one.
> 
> 
> The risks outweigh the reward, which isn't even a guaranteed reward as you don't know how your skin will react.
> 
> I'd love to get a tattoo for my little one right now, but I'm not risking my baby for it. ( Coming from someone who's entire upper half is covered in tattoos)

I think this is the best answer/bit of information you have been given from your question.

You can find the answer you want to hear on most things even get the wrong answer from certain tattooists in this case I'm sure but I would personally listen to the one that says WAIT.

Claws in ladies? :lol:


----------



## rubysoho120

My hubby's uncle tattoos and pierces and he flipped out when he found out that he pierced my eyebrow the day we found out we were pregnant. We didn't know till later that night. Thankfully I didn't get tattooed, I was like three seconds away from it. Anyways long story short, my eyebrow healed fine, but then 6-8 weeks later got really infected out of the blue and made me feel very sick. It healed back up, and just happened again like two weeks later. NOT good. It was soooo infected that tons of puss came out and I was very ill feeling. I seriously could tell someone was wrong. As soon as my hubby took the ring out I felt instantly better and it healed up so fast. I couldn't believe how different it looked only an hour after we took it out. My advice is to wait for all piercings and tattoos till the baby comes. I don't even think you should get them while breast feeding.


----------



## youngmummy94

rubysoho120 said:


> My hubby's uncle tattoos and pierces and he flipped out when he found out that he pierced my eyebrow the day we found out we were pregnant. We didn't know till later that night. Thankfully I didn't get tattooed, I was like three seconds away from it. Anyways long story short, my eyebrow healed fine, but then 6-8 weeks later got really infected out of the blue and made me feel very sick. It healed back up, and just happened again like two weeks later. NOT good. It was soooo infected that tons of puss came out and I was very ill feeling. I seriously could tell someone was wrong. As soon as my hubby took the ring out I felt instantly better and it healed up so fast. I couldn't believe how different it looked only an hour after we took it out. My advice is to wait for all piercings and tattoos till the baby comes. I don't even think you should get them while breast feeding.

This happened to me with my belly piercing. Had no idea thats why it happened though. Even though I got it pierced a month or so before.


----------



## MaybBaby

a tattooist will refuse to tattoo a pregnant woman, firstly because you have an increased bloodflow therefore you are more likely to bleed badly and not heal, secondly because of the first point your tattoo could become infected,distorted and he/she will not want to be liable for this cause, also to add,if anything awful (pray not) were to happen to your baby they would not want that on their hands, its definately safe to have it after bubs chick :)

and the same goes for piercings x :thumbup: plus if you wait im sure a nice idea could pop up for a tattoo for bub ;)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Most tattoo artists won't, but some are in it for the money. I've had tattoo artists not even ask my age when I was 16.


----------



## MUM0FTW0

makeupgirl said:


> youngmummy94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makeupgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmummy94 said:
> 
> 
> Um, I DEFINATELY wouldn't risk something happening to my LO for a tattoo.. :dohh:
> 
> And I wouldn't either. I was JUST asking a question as I DIDN'T KNOW it was a problem. ":dohh:"Click to expand...
> 
> Just you said I've seen mixed reviews on it.. That would be enough for me to say 'nope, not getting one'. Noone here is trying to be rude, everyone is just trying to educate you on the risks and help you. No need to be snappy.Click to expand...
> 
> Mixed reviews being more positive than negative. The way your comment came across to me was you were indirectly calling me a bad mom. Yes, I'm going to be snappy when I feel offended. As anyone would. Thanks though!Click to expand...


That's a little extreme..no one.....NO ONE was implying that you were a bad mom or going to be one I should say..maybe some were more harsh than others and thats just because those are the ones that knew already getting a tattoo while pregnant is a hell to the HELL NO,but you were curious and didn't know yet,that's all. There is no saying whether you'll be a good or bad parent and it's no ones place to say so because no one here knows you..just opinions and some comments here and there,shake em off and accept the knowledge that you didn't know already:flower:


----------



## makeupgirl

MUM0FTW0 said:


> makeupgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmummy94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makeupgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmummy94 said:
> 
> 
> Um, I DEFINATELY wouldn't risk something happening to my LO for a tattoo.. :dohh:
> 
> And I wouldn't either. I was JUST asking a question as I DIDN'T KNOW it was a problem. ":dohh:"Click to expand...
> 
> Just you said I've seen mixed reviews on it.. That would be enough for me to say 'nope, not getting one'. Noone here is trying to be rude, everyone is just trying to educate you on the risks and help you. No need to be snappy.Click to expand...
> 
> Mixed reviews being more positive than negative. The way your comment came across to me was you were indirectly calling me a bad mom. Yes, I'm going to be snappy when I feel offended. As anyone would. Thanks though!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a little extreme..no one.....NO ONE was implying that you were a bad mom or going to be one I should say..maybe some were more harsh than others and thats just because those are the ones that knew already getting a tattoo while pregnant is a hell to the HELL NO,but you were curious and didn't know yet,that's all. There is no saying whether you'll be a good or bad parent and it's no ones place to say so because no one here knows you..just opinions and some comments here and there,shake em off and accept the knowledge that you didn't know already:flower:Click to expand...

I'm going to stick up for myself with this one because that may not be how you took the comment, but that is how I took it. And I have every right to feel offended at the harshness of how the comment was worded. I believe several others have shared the same opinion. Sure, that may not be how she meant it, but that is how I took it. My claws aren't out, I'm not trying to be a bitch to anyone in regards to defending myself, I just think that there are different ways to word some of the comments that were posted on here. Not everyone had a harsh comment to share, but some did. And those were the ones that I took offense to.

I wish people would just stop posting on this thread because it's just going about in circles with the same arguments.


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Yeah I think so too,but in the end you're the one who's choosing to carry it on by acting that way about it. Be prepared for people in the world,it's not a world full of happy and fake smiles and positive all the damn time get real girlfriend,no one was trying to be mean you're just probably not used to that lol.You're not always going to hear what cha wanna hear, But im done now,im sure you know how stupid this really is:winkwink:


----------



## makeupgirl

MUM0FTW0 said:


> Yeah I think so too,but in the end you're the one who's choosing to carry it on by acting that way about it. Be prepared for people in the world,it's not a world full of happy and fake smiles and positive all the damn time get real girlfriend,no one was trying to be mean you're just probably not used to that lol.You're not always going to hear what cha wanna hear, But im done now,im sure you know how stupid this really is:winkwink:

Seriously? I'm probably not used to that? Right. I was severely bullied for 14 years and almost commited suicide several times because of it. So please, 'get real girlfriend', I'm used to people being complete immature bitches. I didn't choose to carry anything on - it's my thread. All I did was defend myself because I felt like her comment was a little too harsh for the type of question being asked. That shouldn't be any of your business. Clearly, I know I'm not always going to hear what I wanna hear - that's life. I'm not some prissy little girl sitting here saying, "Ohhh, no one is telling me to go get it so I should just lash out at the world." I truly value *everyone's* opinion. Positive or negative. I just needed some clarification which obviously I got. I also got offended by a few harsh comments that several people have also said were harsh. That's *it*. Dear sweet baby Jesus!

Seriously like I get that we're all pregnant on here and have hormones, but this is effing ridiculous. There's no need to be sarcastic, snide, and snotty to people you don't even know when we're *all* on this board for the same damn thing. It just goes back to that old saying I'm sure we're all aware of - if you don't have anything nice to say, please don't say it at all.

Have a great day!


----------



## Vickie

Thread closed.

An administrator has already come onto it and asked people to (in her words) retract their claws but it seems that the arguing is going to continue and the thread isn't going anywhere.


----------

